# Remington Recall Notice 270WIN. AMMO



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*Remington Recall Notice 270 WIN.* 
FYI

May 21, 2012
Remington Recall Notice 
DO NOT USE REMINGTON 270 WIN. 150 GRAIN SOFT POINT (SP) AMMUNITION WITH LOT NOS. N16SA24L, N16SA24R, N16SB24L, N16SB24R, N13SC24L, N13SC24R. 
Stay cool








bib


----------

